# Workstand for Cannondale SuperSix EVO 5 & 6



## nasdaq (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi,

Any compatible Workstand for Cannondale SuperSix EVO 5 & 6 ?
I bought "Park Tool Home Mechanic Repair Stand PCS10" and unable to mount at seat post area due to shorter seatpost stem length configured on my bike. ( I don't want to adjust the seatpost lenght by screw/unscrew the seatpost clamp each time when mount ).

Tacx T3075 Cycle Motion Stand ?


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

I never mount the bike by the seat post as it tends to leave marks on it...
I just lay the the tip of the saddle over the clamp area with some shop towels to protect from the sharp edges of the clamp.
Not an optimal solution, but it works for me in most scenarios. 

You may want to consider the Feedback Sprint Work Stand
- it holds he bike by the front fork and BB area.

Bike Repair Stand | The Sprint Professional Work Stand


----------

